# Dewalt DW625



## FineHomesCarpentry (Oct 16, 2004)

Does anyone happen to know the opening size in the base of the Dewalt DW625 router.
I am looking for a router that will take a 70mm dia cutter (3")
Or can anyone recommend one.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

I think from memory someone told me it can take up to 80mm ... and I am almost sure the Triton is about the same ... 

Hope this helps,
Aaron


----------



## FineHomesCarpentry (Oct 16, 2004)

Aaron,
thanks for the info


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

FineHomesCarpentry said:


> Does anyone happen to know the opening size in the base of the Dewalt DW625 router.
> I am looking for a router that will take a 70mm dia cutter (3")
> Or can anyone recommend one.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 Just curous, what table do you use that allows you to keep the standard base plate on when table mounted?

Ed


----------



## FineHomesCarpentry (Oct 16, 2004)

reible said:


> Just curous, what table do you use that allows you to keep the standard base plate on when table mounted?
> 
> Ed


Ed,
I take the base plate off and attach a Trend Table base. Seems to work okay.
But I do reduce speeds to miniums and put as much guard protection as is practical.


----------

